# Pc geht nicht an / Knistern im Pc



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Nachdem ich es geschafft habe mein Pc mal wieder zu starten ging er dennoch ein paar mal aus. Als ich die SSD raus genommen hatte ging er wieder an doch jedoch kein Bild. Nun wenn auch die SSD raus ist geht er nicht mehr an und ich höre wenn ich den Powerbutton drücke ein knistern im Pc ? Isst vielleicht irgendwo ein Wackelkontakt das knistern macht?


----------



## DaveManCB (29. August 2017)

ja kontrolliere alle Anschlüsse


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. August 2017)

Eventuell auch das NT. Was sind den für Komponenten verbaut?


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. August 2017)

Knistern im PC hört sich eigentlich nie gut an. Versuch es mal mit der Minimalmethode.
Gruß T.


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

PC Daten:
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 480 8GB
Prozessor : Intel Core i5-6500
Netzteil : Corsair VS450
Motherboard: Msi H110M Pro-D 

Das Netzteil ist neu


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. August 2017)

Diese Marke/Hersteller gibt es nicht


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

? Welches teil meinst du?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. August 2017)

Das Netzteil. Es gibt Corsair, BeQuiet!, Enermax, FSP, Seasonic, etc, aber kein "neu".
Du kannst dir ein neuen Chinakracher aka Intermüll oder LC-Knaller in den Rechner gepackt haben, oder ein hochwertiges von BeQuiet!, Seasonic etc. Das lässt sich aber aus #5 nicht herrauslesen


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Das Netzteil habe ich erst seit einer Woche neu !  haha Habe das alte reklamiert


----------



## SayHo (29. August 2017)

@pc-bastler lesen hilft
Netzteil : Corsair VS450

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. August 2017)

Da fängt´s schon an, Corsair einfach überlesen 

@TE
Kannst du das Knistern lokalisieren?


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Pc läuft wieder nachdem ich alle Stecker neu reingesteckt habe. Nun leuchtet ein rotes Licht auf dem Mainboard auf und zwar bei CPU. Der Pc startet immer wieder und geht aus


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. August 2017)

Der 4(+4)Pin EPS Stecker steckt? Was sagt das Handbuch zu der LED?
Hattest du die CPU mal rausgenommen? Nicht dass das Knistern vom Sockel kommt, und jetzt die CPU nichtmehr erkannt wird


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Im Handbuch steht nichts davon und alles steckt drinnen. Die Cpu habe ich nicht raus genommen.


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Habe das Mainboard mal komplett aus den Gehäuse ausgebaut doch trotzdem leuchtet die CPU LED ?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. August 2017)

Nimm mal die CPU aus dem Sockel, guck dir gleich mal die unterseite an, und leg die CPU wieder rein.

Laut Handbuch erkennt das MB die CPU nicht (Seite 15)


----------

